# SW99c/P99c OWB Holster Advice



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Hello All,

I am looking for advise on a good OWB Concealment holster for a newly acquired SW99c. I prefer Kydex over Leather because of the lower amount of wear on the finish after long term carry, but I am open to all suggestions.

I have checked the major manufacturers (Blackhawk, Galco, Safariland, 5.11) but I havent been able to find one that I think will work.

Thanks for any suggestions! :smt098


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I've used a Fobus paddle on my fullsize P99 for a few years now. Paddle carry allows easy removal w/o having to unholster gun. Plastic/Kydex is also easier to reholster. Downside is the wear on triggerguard from the retention 'squeeze.'

Recently got a Galco Fletch that I like better. Higher riding easier to conceal and prints less. Belt attachment more secure and positions grip to follow body contours better. Retention strap feels better against raw skin, but slows draw.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I typically carry my p99c in the front waist pocket of my cargo pants. I started this about 1.5 years ago and do it almost all the time now. If I carry with a holster - I have a Biancji 7L. I had several Galco holsters prev and wanted something different. To do it again - I get another Galco Fletch or Galco concealable for it.

Realize that most holsters have the end of the muzzle sticking out a bit.

So, get the P99 fullsize holster, and put the compact inside of it. Works fine. I did this for 8 years with a Glock 26, using a Glock 19 holster. Now I have the fullsize Bianchi 7L holster (from Midway USA), and I have used this since 2005.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

thanks for the info provided, I ordered a Bianchi Minimalist w/ snaps. I will probably have 2-3 carry holsters for it though after all is said or done.


----------

